# mes notes disparaissent de l'appli note



## balboa09e06 (4 Avril 2015)

Bj,

Mes notes disparaissent en partie (pourquoi certaine et pas d'autre d'ailleur) de l'appli "note" de l'ipad, et se retrouvent sur la messagerie gmail.
Puis je eviter que cela continue (je n'en ai pas  l'utilité) et pour les remettre en place comment faire (copier-coller)simple ,mais long??

merci pour votre aide.


----------

